# SAP consultant comes under which Occupations List category.



## krabhishek_30 (May 20, 2016)

Hi,
My friend is an SAP consultant and we were going through the Occupation List.
We couldn't find any viable option to file under.

One option we found was "ICT business Analyst".

I do not want to screw up my application process so I want to be through with it.

Please someone help me out with this.

Thank you.


----------



## rahulsquirk (Feb 11, 2016)

On the 189 Visa 2016 lodge gang thread there's couple of guys who are SAP consultants. They can answer better. Search the thread with SAP keywords


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shabdullah (Jun 15, 2014)

I can recall an Oracle Consultant nominated ICT Systems Analyst and got the grant


----------



## rahulraju2008 (Nov 30, 2015)

krabhishek_30 said:


> Hi,
> My friend is an SAP consultant and we were going through the Occupation List.
> We couldn't find any viable option to file under.
> 
> ...


It has to be according to you job duties and not per your job title. You may want to check the job duties in one of the 2613XX codes. 

If I'm not mistaken even in SAP consultants there is variation between ASAP, Basis, Functional, SAP security and such with varying job duties. So better to choose the code that matches your role.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Look at the ANZSCO description of the various occupations and see which best matches his job. You can't go by job title alone.


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

krabhishek_30 said:


> Hi,
> My friend is an SAP consultant and we were going through the Occupation List.
> We couldn't find any viable option to file under.
> 
> ...


Functional - ICT Business Analyst
Technical - ICT System Analyst

Basis admins may have other categories related to system administration.


----------



## Jujaab (Aug 24, 2016)

*SAP MM/PS Consultant*

Hello Guru's,

I am an SAP PS/MM Consultant. I need to know under which occupation list do i fall in?
I have overall 6.2 Yrs of experience on SAP. I need to understand which is the right and apt occupation list under which I can enroll for Australian PR Visa.
I am confused, whether I fall under "ICT Business Analyst or ICT Systems Analyst or Software Engineer.
I am purely a functional consultant and I do not code or debug. Please guide me so that I can proceed with the application.
Thanks,
Jubin


----------



## priyanki111 (Jan 4, 2017)

sol79 said:


> Functional - ICT Business Analyst
> Technical - ICT System Analyst
> 
> Basis admins may have other categories related to system administration.



Hi,

I am a Sap Security/ GRC Consultant . Which ANZSCO code do I use? 261112 or 262112?

Thanks,
Priyanki


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

*Sap PM (261313)*

Folks,

Im a SAP PM consultant.
I aligned my duties as per SW Engg (261313) bcos, ICT Business Analyst invites are less and processing time is more compared SW Engg.

No issues either in ACS or DIBP for me.

I was granted in Apr 2017 (6.5 months of wait since visa lodge)

Hope this helps...


----------



## analavabasak (Nov 26, 2017)

Hi Priyanki,

I am a SAP Security consultant. Just wanted to know did you apply for 261112 - Systems Analysts? Did ACS accept the application?

Regards,
Analava


----------



## ajayaustralia (Apr 5, 2017)

sol79 said:


> Functional - ICT Business Analyst
> Technical - ICT System Analyst
> 
> Basis admins may have other categories related to system administration.


This is not purely correct, As some on has already advised it depends on the Job description and Position held. for example, I being an ABAP SAP developer(technical) applied under 261312(Developer/Programmer) and have seen other ABAPers applying under 261313(Software Engineer) as well.

From my experience, a system Analyst is someone who is working at a lead(Managing a team of junior and providing technical assistance) or above level, So if your last 10 years have been at a level of a Senior software engineer, Team lead, technical Architect you should be applying under this category.


----------



## rahulmel (Dec 17, 2018)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Folks,
> 
> Im a SAP PM consultant.
> I aligned my duties as per SW Engg (261313) bcos, ICT Business Analyst invites are less and processing time is more compared SW Engg.
> ...


What about your educational qualifications? Is your engg branch related to Software/IT?


----------



## newsitel.tester (2 mo ago)

Mudassar_SM said:


> *Sap PM (261313)* Folks, Im a SAP PM consultant. I aligned my duties as per SW Engg (261313) bcos, ICT Business Analyst invites are less and processing time is more compared SW Engg. No issues either in ACS or DIBP for me. I was granted in Apr 2017 (6.5 months of wait since visa lodge) Hope this helps...


 For my husband I tried entering the same code but evaluation came negative for education as well as work experience.


----------

